# Aircraft recognition ww2



## sunny91 (Jun 18, 2008)

Millitary training film.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 19, 2008)

The announcer said that "even this is recognizable by the dullest". Oops.


----------



## <simon> (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice video Sunny!!


----------

